# Deactivated Indefinitely Real Time Photo Doesn't Match



## Oilking

Been "deactivated indefinitely" today by the shithole company called Uber. Got a stupid message as soon as I dropped off pax to take a selfie, which I did, then they deactivated me and said that I was not the driver!

Anyone who checks Google Play Store reviews frequently like I do, will see this has just become a major issue and people left n right are being deactivated. Sone food for thought....

After numerous calls, and cussing the **** out of them, I finally got a semi decent ***** who "claims" I have a chance at a Green Light Center, she then made a snippy remark, "I'm looking at your photo and it doesn't look like any of your _other_ submitted pics".

Immediately after I got the deactivated message, I took a selfie photo that included the car interior. Anybody with an 60 IQ should be able to realize an impostor didn't magically disappear and I just manifested instantaneously in 60 seconds time after dropping off pax.


----------



## ROY_Doncic

I am somewhat fearful of being deactivated; although, I think it would probably be a blessing in disguise. I'm going back to truck driving school at the end of the month, so all I need to do is make through the next 3 weeks. But, I would like the option to work Uber part-time. I could see myself turning on my Uber on my way home every night from work. Maybe I pick up a good $20 fare headed my direction on my way home. So I don't want to totally dismiss Uber.

As a driver, you're definitely in a no win situation. You're not dealing with real humans. You're dealing with the app & the decision makers behind the app are all camped out at some HQ in Silicon Valley, walled off from the rest of civilization, like Dorothy trying to visit the Wizard of Oz. Really takes a superhuman effort just to get the right thing done for ya.

That said, I've only been driving for Uber for 6 weeks. I got one of those messages last week. Took the selfie and it said thanks for confirming your identity or whatever and I was back to driving.


----------



## TPAMB

Go to a GLH.


----------



## Yulli Yung

Uber requesting selfie has gotten out of hand. Most of the time, I have to submit two or three times before it is accepted, but have never been deactivated over it. I suspect your selfie must have been totally different from what Uber has on file. Just my thoughts!!!


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

ROY_Doncic said:


> I am somewhat fearful of being deactivated; although, I think it would probably be a blessing in disguise. I'm going back to truck driving school at the end of the month, so all I need to do is make through the next 3 weeks. But, I would like the option to work Uber part-time. I could see myself turning on my Uber on my way home every night from work. Maybe I pick up a good $20 fare headed my direction on my way home. So I don't want to totally dismiss Uber.
> 
> As a driver, you're definitely in a no win situation. You're not dealing with real humans. You're dealing with the app & the decision makers behind the app are all camped out at some HQ in Silicon Valley, walled off from the rest of civilization, like Dorothy trying to visit the Wizard of Oz. Really takes a superhuman effort just to get the right thing done for ya.
> 
> That said, I've only been driving for Uber for 6 weeks. I got one of those messages last week. Took the selfie and it said thanks for confirming your identity or whatever and I was back to driving.


Remember driving for Uber during down time from trucking is On Duty time and does not count toward hours of service mandatory time for resets.

And you can bet if you are ever involved in an accident after "home time" they will find out and you will go to prison.


----------



## part-timer

Why on earth are they asking for a picture?


----------



## ROY_Doncic

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> And you can bet if you are ever involved in an accident after "home time" they will find out and you will go to prison.


WTF are you talking about bro?

Thank you for the reminder. I did go to truck driving school. It was a comprehensive one month course, upon which I did another 3 weeks of training with my company. US DOT regulations were covered.


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink

ROY_Doncic said:


> WTF are you talking about bro?
> 
> Thank you for the reminder. I did go to truck driving school. It was a comprehensive one month course, upon which I did another 3 weeks of training with my company. US DOT regulations were covered.


If you don't know what I am talking about you need to break out that nifty book and read up on Hours of Service.

Any "work" you do for compensation, even on your personal home time, counts as On Duty status.

You said "But, I would like the option to work Uber part-time. I could see myself turning on my Uber on my way home every night from work. Maybe I pick up a good $20 fare headed my direction on my way home. So I don't want to totally dismiss Uber."
As you were just talking about truck driving one would logically assume you are referencing on your way home from truck driving (local or OTR).
You have mandatory hours of Off Duty time to reset your HOS clocks.

Yes, per the federal regulations even mowing someone's yard for pay breaks your Off Duty clock.

This is all pretty simple stuff.
All part of your 70/14/11 clocks.


----------



## Clothahump

part-timer said:


> Why on earth are they asking for a picture?


Uber wants to make sure it's you driving and not your brother-in-law who's had a couple of DWIs.


----------



## ROY_Doncic

Asificarewhatyoudontthink said:


> If you don't know what I am talking about you need to break out that nifty book and read up on Hours of Service.
> 
> Any "work" you do for compensation, even on your personal home time, counts as On Duty status.
> 
> You said "But, I would like the option to work Uber part-time. I could see myself turning on my Uber on my way home every night from work. Maybe I pick up a good $20 fare headed my direction on my way home. So I don't want to totally dismiss Uber."
> As you were just talking about truck driving one would logically assume you are referencing on your way home from truck driving (local or OTR).
> You have mandatory hours of Off Duty time to reset your HOS clocks.
> 
> Yes, per the federal regulations even mowing someone's yard for pay breaks your Off Duty clock.
> 
> This is all pretty simple stuff.
> All part of your 70/14/11 clocks.


I'm trying not to sound sarcastic here... Yeah no kidding bro. I was a truck driver for about 9 months. Why do you think you're breaking new ground here telling me something I didn't know?

My WTF is where you came up with your I'll go to "Federal Pound Me In The ASS Prison" if I violate those Hours of Service regulations?!?! That's not what happens. You get fined ungodly amounts, but you don't go to prison, whether you have an accident or not.

Fwiw, the type of job I'm looking at is 6am to 6pm with an hour break for lunch. That's 12 hours, without fulfilling my 11 hours of drive time, because there will obviously be time required to drop & hook trailers, waiting for trailers to be loaded & unloaded, etc. I can still take a fare on my way home without breaking any laws.

I mean, why do you think I don't know this man?


----------



## Oilking

Yulli Yung said:


> Uber requesting selfie has gotten out of hand. Most of the time, I have to submit two or three times before it is accepted, but have never been deactivated over it. I suspect your selfie must have been totally different from what Uber has on file. Just my thoughts!!!


Yeah they never even let me retake it either. Just one and that was it.


----------



## part-timer

Clothahump said:


> Uber wants to make sure it's you driving and not your brother-in-law who's had a couple of DWIs.


Thanks. Never knew this was a problem.


----------



## Babak

I believe something happened before that and they are trying to find a way to deactivate you. Just my opinion


----------



## tohunt4me

Oilking said:


> Been "deactivated indefinitely" today by the shithole company called Uber. Got a stupid message as soon as I dropped off pax to take a selfie, which I did, then they deactivated me and said that I was not the driver!
> 
> Anyone who checks Google Play Store reviews frequently like I do, will see this has just become a major issue and people left n right are being deactivated. Sone food for thought....
> 
> After numerous calls, and cussing the @@@@ out of them, I finally got a semi decent @@@@@ who "claims" I have a chance at a Green Light Center, she then made a snippy remark, "I'm looking at your photo and it doesn't look like any of your _other_ submitted pics".
> 
> Immediately after I got the deactivated message, I took a selfie photo that included the car interior. Anybody with an 60 IQ should be able to realize an impostor didn't magically disappear and I just manifested instantaneously in 60 seconds time after dropping off pax.


" Technology"
The never ending Failure.


----------



## losiglow

Uber's way of thinning out the heard.


----------



## JohnnyBravo836

Oilking said:


> Anybody with an 60 IQ should be able to . . .


Hold it right there, Bucko. There's your problem: "Uber" and "IQ of at least 60" are metaphysically incompatible.


----------



## lyft_rat

Oilking said:


> Been "deactivated indefinitely" today by the shithole company called Uber. Got a stupid message as soon as I dropped off pax to take a selfie, which I did, then they deactivated me and said that I was not the driver!
> 
> Anyone who checks Google Play Store reviews frequently like I do, will see this has just become a major issue and people left n right are being deactivated. Sone food for thought....
> 
> After numerous calls, and cussing the @@@@ out of them, I finally got a semi decent @@@@@ who "claims" I have a chance at a Green Light Center, she then made a snippy remark, "I'm looking at your photo and it doesn't look like any of your _other_ submitted pics".
> 
> Immediately after I got the deactivated message, I took a selfie photo that included the car interior. Anybody with an 60 IQ should be able to realize an impostor didn't magically disappear and I just manifested instantaneously in 60 seconds time after dropping off pax.


Kind of stupid what you did. Why give them something they did not ask for? Sounds uber-sketchy to me.


----------



## charmer37

Instead of Uber requiring selfies every other day from drivers they need to tighten up on security verification when a pax sign up for a riders account.


----------



## part-timer

they ask for the pic at the end of the ride, or does something trigger them asking? I'm trying to figure what situation would prompt them to ask for a pic.


----------



## Oilking

Oilking said:


> Been "deactivated indefinitely" today by the shithole company called Uber. Got a stupid message as soon as I dropped off pax to take a selfie, which I did, then they deactivated me and said that I was not the driver!
> 
> Anyone who checks Google Play Store reviews frequently like I do, will see this has just become a major issue and people left n right are being deactivated. Sone food for thought....
> 
> After numerous calls, and cussing the @@@@ out of them, I finally got a semi decent @@@@@ who "claims" I have a chance at a Green Light Center, she then made a snippy remark, "I'm looking at your photo and it doesn't look like any of your _other_ submitted pics".
> 
> Immediately after I got the deactivated message, I took a selfie photo that included the car interior. Anybody with an 60 IQ should be able to realize an impostor didn't magically disappear and I just manifested instantaneously in 60 seconds time after dropping off pax.


*08/07/2019

Went to Uber Center, lady submitted a "claim ticket". Said I'll hear back 1-5 days, and if I don't to drive back down again ?. Lady also said I look different then my profile photo and my license! Should be interesting...



Babak said:


> I believe something happened before that and they are trying to find a way to deactivate you. Just my opinion


That's a conspiracy theorist approach, reality is Microsoft's facial recognition software has flaws and is unable to compensate for a differential in proportions if photo is skewed by the optics and focal point, their system isn't perfected yet.



part-timer said:


> they ask for the pic at the end of the ride, or does something trigger them asking? I'm trying to figure what situation would prompt them to ask for a pic.


Sure I got a message that all A-B-E drivers would be asked more frequently. Whenever you need information on happenings always check Google Play Store in the 1 star reviews, I am not the only one this has happened too.


----------



## Jacdino

Oilking said:


> Been "deactivated indefinitely" today by the shithole company called Uber. Got a stupid message as soon as I dropped off pax to take a selfie, which I did, then they deactivated me and said that I was not the driver!
> 
> Anyone who checks Google Play Store reviews frequently like I do, will see this has just become a major issue and people left n right are being deactivated. Sone food for thought....
> 
> After numerous calls, and cussing the @@@@ out of them, I finally got a semi decent @@@@@ who "claims" I have a chance at a Green Light Center, she then made a snippy remark, "I'm looking at your photo and it doesn't look like any of your _other_ submitted pics".
> 
> Immediately after I got the deactivated message, I took a selfie photo that included the car interior. Anybody with an 60 IQ should be able to realize an impostor didn't magically disappear and I just manifested instantaneously in 60 seconds time after dropping off pax.


Same problem with me, did they reactive you?


----------



## Oilking

Jacdino said:


> Same problem with me, did they reactive you?


Yeah but you have to go to Philly to the Green Light Hub or Pittsburghs whichever is closer ?.


----------

